# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  tjedan dojenja u osijeku

## mamaja

U osijeku ćemo i ove godine obilježiti tjedan dojenja 
- štandom na Trgu slobode (ispred Supera)
- radionicom Mala škola dojenja (u Maloj kavani)
Ovogodišnja tema tjedna dojenja je 25 godina Međunarodnog pravilnika o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko. Na štandu ćemo vas upoznati s Pravilnikom, objasniti vam zašto bojkotiramo Sretnu bebu, dijeliti letke i naravno prodavat ćemo Rodine majice  :D .

Dođite   :Smile:

----------


## makka

:D 

jel' 07.10.

od koliko do koliko sati?

----------


## anchie76

Od 10-13 h.  Vidimo se   :Smile:

----------


## cekana

Ja planiram doći, ako uspijem nekako obaveze prebaciti za kasnije ili nedjelju... uh... bilo bi mi jako žao prospustiti, barem školicu, kad već na štand ne mogu  :/

----------


## makka

Mi dolazimo, 
ovo nam je prvi posjet rodinom štandu! Baš se veselim  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## BHany

Ne vidimo se   :Sad:  , ali želim uspješan i lijep dan svima  :Heart:  !

----------


## odra

Vidimo se, vidimo!!! :D

----------


## Freya

Bravo cure, pohvala za štand - lijepo ste to organizirale! 
Meni i bebaču je ovo bio prvi susret s Rodama i baš mi je drago da sam vas upoznala    :Smile:  .  Brošure sam poslije pregledala i jako mi se sviđaju. Uglavnom, za mene vrlo ugodno provedeno prijepodne. 
(Nadam se da vam je i popodne bilo uspješno.)

----------


## cekana

Uspješno i jaaako dobra školica   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:  čestitkeee!!!

----------


## makka

I mi smo bili, ali nažalost nismo se upoznali s Rodama. Bila je malo gužva oko štanda, pa se nisam baš najbolje snašla  :Embarassed:  .
 Ali kupili smo majicu i uzeli par brošurica za proslijediti. 
Sve ste super izgledale u tim roza majicama, pogotovo trudnice  :Kiss:   . 
nadam se da ću drugi puta biti malo manje smotana, pa se i upoznamo.

----------


## ivancica

Makka, pa šta nam se nisi javila?

Baš mi je žao što se nismo upoznale. Ne grizemo, mogla si samo reći " ja sam Makka", sve bi te izgrlile!   :Love:

----------


## makka

baš mi je ta rečenica prošla kroz glavu "bok, ja sam makka!", pa sam samo sebi zvučala smiješno!
Još nikada to nisam izgovorila naglas  :Grin:

----------


## makka

samo=sama

----------


## odra

vjeruj mi, ja sam u svom forumskom stažu doživjela svakakvih smiješnih upoznavanja! I sad mi baš bude fora reći "ja sam odra".  8) 

Cure, super je bilo na štandu i majica je super!

----------


## sunac

Maka pa šta se nisi javila!!!  :Mad:   E sad bi te...

----------


## makka

sunac, poslala sam ti pp u petak, a kad smo se u subotu vratili iz Osijeka, poruka je još stajala u mom outboxu, pa sam ju izbrisala.

A baš sam bila sva smotana u subotu, uhvatila me trema  :Laughing:  .
pa je onda marko počeo galamit da hoće balon, pa smo morali kupiti, 
i nije htio sjedit u kolicima, tak da smo nabrzinu kupili majicu i bježi dalje  :Embarassed:

----------


## sunac

A joooj baš mi žao! Ali ja sam tek u nedjelju skužila da ima još neka poruka nepročitana (a njoj ni traga!). Jesi ti nas škicnula i skužila  koji smo? Drugi put nemoj nam bit tako stidljiva!   :Kiss:

----------


## makka

Aha, gledala sam jel imaju koja kričavo zelena kišobran kolica, pa da priupitam "jesi ti sunac", ali kao što vidiš nisam nikoga uspjela skužit!
Pa kad nemate slike u potpisu da vas prepoznam  :Grin:

----------


## kinder

ajmo onda organizirati kavu prije nego se šefica ( čitaj :Ivancica )porodi .   :Coffee:

----------


## cekana

Ja se slažeš  :D

----------


## ivancica

> ajmo onda organizirati kavu prije nego se šefica ( čitaj :Ivancica )porodi .


I šta mislite da ja onda neću mjesec dana van?   :Razz:  

Moš mislit, ja sam vam ona s vječitim crvima u guzi. Svi su se zgražali kako sam odmah i kostantno s Franom landrala po gradu,bit će tako i ovaj put.

Enivej, dajte vi samo organizirajte tu kavu, ja dolazim.

----------


## makka

Ja bi mogla mooožda u srijedu u Os. nisam sigurna. Pa ako nije prerano...  :Coffee:

----------


## BHany

Cure, pozdrav!
Kad vas ovako čitam baš mi je žao što nisam bliže...što nisam bila u subotu...i što ne mogu na tu planiranu kavu...ali valjda će biti uskoro i takvih prilika...
A šefica  :Razz:  ...neće se ona dati zatvoriti u kuću...
A da dođete k meni u PŽ   :Grin: !

----------


## sunac

A mi ovaj put posudili od sestrične plavaaaa!!! Ja sam ona plava kratko ošišana a J bio u pouchu! Pogledaj sliku sa štanda!

----------


## makka

dakle... noćas je m. procurio nos i danas je već prilično prehlađen  :Sad:  , tako da ništa od ekskurzija idućih par dana.

A gdje se može vidjeti slika!!

----------


## sunac

Na portalu prvi tekst! Uđeš malo "dublje" i vidiš kak je bilo širom lijepe naše!   :Wink:

----------


## BHany

Molim, ja bih sliku u malo većem mjerilu   :Trep trep:  ...čini mi se da ste se odlučili i za nas kao fotomodele  :Grin:  ...

----------


## ivancica

> Molim, ja bih sliku u malo većem mjerilu   ...čini mi se da ste se odlučili i za nas kao fotomodele  ...


Jesmo ,jesmo, preslatki ste!   :Smile:

----------


## makka

Ne znam kak mi je to promaklo, baš sam tražila na portalu   :Smile:  .

Sitna mi je slika, pa vas ne vidim. Jel se može kako vidjeti povećana?

Mi smo majicu kupili od jedne lijepe crne trudnice sa već priličnom bušicom.
Bila si baš simpatična  :Kiss:  .

----------


## makka

Mogla sam prvo probat povećat, pa onda pitat  :Rolling Eyes:  .

Sunac, bebač ti je presladak!  :Love:

----------


## mamaja

lijepa crna trudnica je ivančica.
šteta što se nisi javila. idući put kad budemo stavljali obavijest na forum moramo dodati - forumašice, javite se i predstavite na štandu  :Wink:

----------


## Freya

A za koje novine smo slikani ja i moj bebač dok biramo majicu? Meni se čini da je čovjek rekao Glas Slavonije ali ja još nisam naišla na to...  :/

----------


## BHany

:Laughing:  Drage moje, kako makka reče...ja išla probati uvećati sliku...stisla nešto krivo i blokirala sve slike sa svih stranica rode :shock: ...nakon dugog istraživanja vratila sam slike...i uspjela uvećati sliku...ali bila mi je toliko mutna  :/  da sam, uglavnom, organizatorice koje sam upoznala onomad, uspjela prepoznati samo po frizurama  :Grin:  !

----------

